# Solved: VBScript to .exe?



## Dre0745

Hi.
How are you?
Quick question. I am currently studying VBS, and I was wondering if any of you knew how I could convert a VBScript to a .exe
I created a small calculator and I would like to run it on my computer without having to install it, which is the only way I have found how to run the script on my computer.
I am using Visual basic 2008 Express Edition to do all the coding.
Thank you for any help!.

Dre0745


----------



## Elvandil

http://www.f2ko.de/English/v2e/download.php


----------



## Dre0745

Hey, thanks for the answer.
Though when I try to download it, Avast! tells me it's infected with a trojan and aborts the connection.
Win32:Agent-QYV [Trj]
Any idea if that is true or just a false positive?

Thank you!


----------



## devil_himself

How to Convert a .BAT file or .VBS file into .EXE to Enable Pinning to XP Start Menu
http://renegadetech.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-convert-bat-file-or-vbs-file.html


----------



## Dre0745

Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## devil_himself

Glad We Could Help


----------



## gyrgrls

Dre0745 said:


> Hey, thanks for the answer.
> Though when I try to download it, Avast! tells me it's infected with a trojan and aborts the connection.
> Win32:Agent-QYV [Trj]
> Any idea if that is true or just a false positive?
> 
> Thank you!


Scan type: Realtime Protection Scan
Event: Virus Found!
Virus name: Trojan Horse
File: C:\Documents and Settings\John\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mqgln2gh.default\Cache\D7688963d01
Location: Quarantine
Computer: ROBOT
User: John
Action taken: Clean failed : Quarantine succeeded : Access denied
Date found: Tue Jan 29 09:09:40 2008
:down:


----------



## Elvandil

gyrgrls said:


> Scan type: Realtime Protection Scan
> Event: Virus Found!
> Virus name: Trojan Horse
> File: C:\Documents and Settings\John\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mqgln2gh.default\Cache\D7688963d01
> Location: Quarantine
> Computer: ROBOT
> User: John
> Action taken: Clean failed : Quarantine succeeded : Access denied
> Date found: Tue Jan 29 09:09:40 2008
> :down:


Another false positive. AVG finds nothing and I use this program quite often. It is very well-behaved.


----------



## Dre0745

Great, thanks for the answer about it not containing any trojans!


----------



## mahony

Take a look on ScriptCryptor compiler, unlike competitors it doesn't create any temporary files and not need .NET runtime.


----------

